# Live rock question



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

So my tank has been cycling what 13 days now...I noticed a piece of live rock had some white puss looking stuff coming out is this normal? It was like through the purple coraline algae. It made like a little crater after I pulled the remaining puss out...I only have 1 24" true lumen led marine combo light..would that be the problem? Im thinking it might be new green algae trees starting to blossom, because I did notice that the new leaves on the algae trees were little white ***** things that turned into green leaves, so maybe I pulled the birth of a new tree out.....im just not sure! I plan to buy more lighting just dont have the funds for it right now.

The white ***** stuff came out and moved around in the tank(not like alive but noticable with the jet). Would the coraline algae be dying? I also think I see another little spot starting to do the same thing. 

Also I leave my light on about 12 hrs considering I dont think its enough light right now until I get more lighting..I do see more green algae trees starting to blossom which is cool, but I really dont see any brown diatoms on the yet? 13 days still too soon for that? hmmm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Live rock not completely cultured(cured) will have die off.I wouldn't sweat it at this point.Watch your water levels(parameters )either way as the die off of uncured rock will swing things a little.
Think you are experiencening normal "break in"?


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well the live rock I bought was fully cured live rock with purple coraline algae all over them with orange and pink on it and with green algae trees so i think the rock was fully cured. I think even when buying fully cultured live rock, you still would have some die off regardless...Could possibly be dieoff!

Its possible I could still be expeirencing a normal break in. Maybe I should see what happens if I leave the puss-E(LIKE PIMPLE PUSS but stringy excuse me like SEAMEEN) on stuff there and see what happens!

Ill run some tests tonight and post them up w pictures, and lets see what we can come up with.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as you got your protien skimmer going you probly don't need to worry.And even on cured rock things like sponges...come with it that won't hold up to a new system.Most the rock I got (years ago) had sponge,and other various hitchhikers that didn't make then,or so it would seem?Years later I have orange sponge showing up and surviving.Haven't added anything that could have brought it in so maye it is just normal.Many more delicate species we would all like to have in our reef tanks won't survive/thrive for almost up to a year down the road.Those of us with established tanks take for granted that it always has been so easy or sucessful.
You'll get there!


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah protien skimmer is running and been working great as its been pulling green protein out...Ill just let it go next time and see what happens, could be a start of something new or just dying. Yeah nothing has been added. Other than me noticing a brittlestar the other day and thats it. See how these tests run, its been a few days since I tested anyways so, it needs to be done.

Thanks coral.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> As long as you got your protien skimmer going you probly don't need to worry.And even on cured rock things like sponges...come with it that won't hold up to a new system.Most the rock I got (years ago) had sponge,and other various hitchhikers that didn't make then,or so it would seem?Years later I have orange sponge showing up and surviving.Haven't added anything that could have brought it in so maye it is just normal.Many more delicate species we would all like to have in our reef tanks won't survive/thrive for almost up to a year down the road.Those of us with established tanks take for granted that it always has been so easy or sucessful.
> You'll get there!


Actually I just looked real close....I can see a fade of light brown spots on the top layer of the sand bed... in areas of my tank, and also some of the DRY ROCK has a few light brown spots as well..Havent been adding food or supplements so I guess its the diatoms starting.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ran my tests this morning, looks like this:
(cycle day14) 8/17/13

Ph-8.0-8.2
Ammonia-.025ppm
Nitrite-0ppm
Nitrate-0ppm

KH-161-179ppm
I threw in some kents Ph/Kh buffer in after these tests to raise the ph and Kh half a point or so. (1/2tsp.)
Decided to wait to throw in the Uv Sterilizer for right now.
hmmmm what do you think so far?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Why did you want to raise your PH? Looks like 8.2 from my chair. ??
Other than that, looks steady and normal.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks reefing. Idk i think the color of the ph results were playing with me..lol im starting to see a thin light brown of diatoms on the sandbed, as it continues to grow, will it go away eventually?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, don't worry about Diatoms, no worries, they will come and go.


----------

